# Dualit Toasters



## oddwine (Sep 10, 2017)

Hey, im going to buy a dualit toaster, the classic version. anybody have any knowledge of them? how long do they last? also what is the difference between the newgen, and all the other models?


----------



## Gastrophysics (Aug 22, 2017)

I have an old classic and quite like the feature that the timer and lift lever are separated - there is no automatic pop-up, the bread stays warm until you lift it. The Newgen has a feature that allows you to activate slots 1-4 individually, sounds useful.


----------

